# 2 week caribbean cruise with my wife



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
In March, 2003 I would like to introduce my wife to blue water sailing by taking our vacation in the caribbean. I would like to charter a couple and their boat for an unregimented sail through any part of the caribbean; USVI, Jamaica, the windward islands, the Caymans, even Trinidad and Venezuela.
Does anyone know of a competent chartering couple that could arrange for a 10-day to 2-week tour of clear water, blue skies, white sand and beautiful sunsets?

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a very nice 53 foot amel that is available in St Thomas. NOT MY BOAT.
it is owned by a doctor and his wife.
If you are interested
please let me know i will track the down.
fair winds,
eric


----------

